# ANX - Anax Metals



## Rough&Ready (20 February 2007)

Does anybody know what is wrong with this stock? (45c-65c x 7 days) I got beaten up this week and can not work out why!!!!!.They have good resources and done the presenations around the major stockbroking firms the feedback was good with talk of spins offs for U but it keeps going south  I think I had better go back to work for someone else.


----------



## sampson (22 March 2007)

Hang in there roughnready, im on it too. Im not worried at all. You are right, its a great stock. Patience.


----------



## Rough&Ready (22 March 2007)

Hi Sampson Thank you for your reply. See they are in a trading halt today,  awaiting an announcement!!!
Could be what I have been waiting for   maybe tomorrow or first thing Monday
I'm staying in Good luck R&R


----------



## Rough&Ready (28 March 2007)

Hey Sampson
I have spoken to Ken Banks at Aurora Minerals and he is hopeful of the Uranium float getting going by the middle of the year ,it will be called Desert Energy  It is going to have dedicated management team to deal only with the Uranium business and not try and run 2 companies at once from Aurora. It will be interesting to see who gets on the board and how far it goes.They have not worked out what the split will be for Aurora shareholders but they will get priority he said.
They are planning to get a drill on site after the Aero/elctromagnetic survey is competed to confirm Uranium results sometime in May. With the float getting up around June/July .If the drill results are good then who knows,I might buy more now. Sounds rosy, but don't they all R&R


----------



## sampson (28 March 2007)

Thanks for the Info RnR
SP holding steady.


----------



## alankew (29 March 2007)

With the current demand for U shares and particularly U spin off(Korab resources,SAU etc) would imagine these will run a fair bit as people position themselves to gain priority allocations for the IPO.Also posted same on EDN and  as same may apply-I hold all 3


----------



## Rough&Ready (30 March 2007)

Hi Alankew It has been rising all week,but looks like people want their profit for the weekend lost 5 cents late today. I looked at Korab Res and particularly like the NT Uranium deposits .With the labour government dragging their feet on Uranium here in W.A.  it may be a better bet. Alankew do you have any idea how far off the IPO's are? I  like them both will have to wait till Monday now. R&R


----------



## Rough&Ready (30 March 2007)

Alankew plaese diregard my question on the IPO's after reading the fine print I see I have misssed the boat already R&R


----------



## Rough&Ready (4 May 2007)

Hey Sampson are you still following/holding ARM? There is a small write up on Aurora in the April issue of "Money" magazine by a guy called David Haselhurst. He seems to think that it is still a good buy at 50c and confirms what I have already heard about aeromagnetic survey followed by drilling in the middle of the year. SP up 3 days in a row  glad I bought more when I did. R&R


----------



## Who Dares Wins (12 June 2007)

Desert Energy ann.
30,000,000 shares to be offered at .20c with ARM holders getting preference at .455 new shares for every 1 ARM held. Over run of up to 10,000,000 shares I think it was.
Options possibly will be released after 6 months at a convertable value of .25c


----------



## spectrumchaser (26 August 2009)

Anyone following ???
Their new Manganese discovery is looking interesting:
Capricorn Southeast,WA.
  Exploration Target 10 mill tonnes  Manganese
 Grades of 15-40 % Mn
Best grades to 56.5% Mn
95 kms of strike Mn host,three  horizons

   Shares on Issue         71 Million
   Market cap at 25c     $18 Mill

(from ARM Investors Presentation 24/7/9)

Spectrumchaser has recently boarded the train with ARM


----------



## imajica (5 January 2010)

a very insightful and well researched post from another poster on another forum site:

post by aksier

Aurora Minerals (ARM): With such a large zone of high grade surface manganese, Aurora Minerals could well be the outstanding resource stock of 2010.

They will commence drilling during the first quarter of 2010 and only need to replicate a small portion of their high grade surface expression into drill core results to define a substantial resource (on a global scale). There are few stocks which one can honestly say have the potential for returns of Fortescue type multiples, but ARM is certainly one such company. Sandfire Resources discovered high grade copper from drilling in 2009 to the north of Auroras discovery, from a finite 8km anomaly, and their shares rose from 10c to a high of $4.39 with the current price still at $3.70. SFR have a defined area with somewhat limited potential to broaden their discovery whereas Aurora has only tested a small area of their overall target zone.

So far ARM have discovered over 50kms of strike of high grade manganese in the bedrock Ullawarra formation and, in addition, have also identified over 70km² of accompanied laterite manganese. Dont be surprised if this laterite discovery is increased substantially, plus they also have a further 36kms to test of the main bedrock formation. The key to the laterite discovery is that it is likely to be a high grade near surface deposit which should ultimately lead to lowest quartile mining costs. Future demand for manganese is likely to be strong as the Chinese, Indian and other South East Asian economies continue on their growth paths, with flow on effects for global steel markets.

I believe the recent price action leading to the continuation of the strong uptrend combined with an increased appetite for the stock in the lead up to drilling from late February into March will see Aurora test $1.00 or even higher quite quickly in 2010.

The Company has a conservative target tonnage of 10 million tonnes of manganese but that was before further discoveries at 5 fingers plus the large laterite zone of manganese. Looking at the market capitalisation of OM Holdings (Bootu Creek Discovery) and the sale price of the Woodie Woodie deposit (privatisation of Consolidated Minerals), you see roughly about $300 to $400 million of market cap upside per 10 million tonnes of manganese. So for every 10m tonnes discovered could represent up to $2.50 to $3.40 per Aurora share on a fully diluted basis. Capricorn Southeast could potentially host hundreds of millions of tonnes of manganese which would be more than enough to place the company under the watchful eye of the majors as the scale of the discovery becomes clearer. Using these figures you can start to understand why I have drawn comparisons between Aurora Minerals and Fortescue Metals Group in terms of the upside potential of ARMs shares.

Large amounts of manganese in a big system can be a geological footprint that may also lead to significant base metal discoveries. So there could be further upside in the share price from the identification of substantial base metals deposits particularly as they test the Talga Fault north of the manganese discovery. This area has geological similarities to the Mount Isa region in Queensland which has yielded deposits worth tens of billions of dollars. Significantly ARMs tenements cover the entire Talga Fault. 

Finally, there is some added exposure to the uranium sector via the companys 50% interest in listed explorer, Desert Energy.


----------



## imajica (11 January 2010)

I find it hard to believe that I'm the only one with Aurora shares on ASF.

today, shares jumped 9 cents to $1.01 (10% increase)

solid, sustained buying with barelly any profit taking, technicallly it looks very bullish with many people anticipating the impending drilling of their huge manganese prospect. 

it is still a minnow with a market cap of 74 million.

comparison - OM holdings - market cap 960 million

OM holdings has an ore reserve of 22.4 mt at 22.1 Mn

a majority of surface samples in Aurora's largely unexplored tenement have come in between 40 and 60% Mn Now i know this may not translate into comparable drilling results but it sure is looking positive. 

In time I believe that ARM will be able to define a resource which dwarfs that of OM's. IMO of course, patience is certainly required.


----------



## thestevo888 (6 October 2010)

What a difference a few months make! As an absolute newbie, it strikes me as a risky but promising play at today's levels (0.41)...I might load up on a few in coming days. Any thoughts from wiser heads than mine?


----------



## happytown (4 January 2011)

arm down approx 36% today on reasonable volume

it would appear the drill results form the recent capricorn southeast drilling program have failed to impress


----------



## System (21 October 2020)

On October 21st, 2020, Aurora Minerals Limited (ARM) changed its name and ASX code to Anax Metals Limited (ANX).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 October 2020)

change in the air

On 21st of July 2020 the Company (then Aurora) announced that it was to acquire a right to earn an 80% interest in the Whim Creek Project.

Consideration for the transaction consists of an initial $150,000 (ex GST) cash deposit paid on 27th July 2020 and up to $1.5 million in expenditure obligations to earn up to the 80% over a 15-month period, with the Company then having an additional obligation to incur a further $2.5 million of expenditure over a four year period following commencement

_This was the culmination of a significant systematic and consistent effort by our team to deliver on our strategy.  The project acquisition is in line with the s*trategy of identifying, acquiring and monetising stranded assets, through the integration of smart technology. *We are excited to be in a position to start delivering on this strategy which will, in due course, include multiple projects.   

The Whim Creek Project, located in the Pilbara, is a brownfields polymetallic project that will provide Aurora with the platform to deliver a cost-effective production of both base and precious metals. __The project includes a substantial prospective land package adjacent to the Mallina Gold Project (De Grey) and, most importantly, a substantial (JORC 2012) mineral resource package that will provide the basis for the proposed development and production plan. The Whim Creek Project includes infrastructure from previous mining operations that may provide a significant benefit for the proposed development. Aurora will carefully manage the ongoing environmental requirements of this brownfields site. 
_
_The Company will now focus on demonstrating the technical and commercial viability of integrating smart sorting technology to the volcanogenic massive sulphide (VMS) polymetallic resources at Whim Creek. In addition, Aurora will pursue an exploration programme to identify both near mine and regional gold and base metal prospects that may provide growth and upside to the defined resources_. 

been a consolidation of shares, and this name change.


----------



## greggles (6 November 2020)

Anax Metals re-instated to official quotation today. Here are some snapshots from today's Company Presentation.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 November 2020)




----------



## greggles (10 May 2021)

15.4% jump in the ANX share price today. Volume not out of the ordinary and no announcement acting as a catalyst.

Hmmm... is there an announcement due this week?


----------



## Stockbailx (10 May 2021)

On the bright side, ANX became profitable this year. On down side, 
Shareholders have been substantially diluted in the past year.
 Makes less than USD$1m in revenue (A$24K). 
Large one-off items impacting financial results. 
Does not have a meaningful market cap (A$32M)...


----------



## greggles (10 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> On the bright side, ANX became profitable this year. On down side,
> Shareholders have been substantially diluted in the past year.
> Makes less than USD$1m in revenue (A$24K).
> Large one-off items impacting financial results.
> Does not have a meaningful market cap (A$32M)...




Well, it looks like it's going to finish near or at its high for the day, so ANX is looking bullish to me. $32 million is certainly a meaningful market cap for a small cap stock. I'll keep an eye on it for the rest of this week and see how it travels.


----------



## Stockbailx (10 May 2021)

Good Luck! It's consistent in heading in the one direction. "That's a good thing". Staying above the 30 wk trend average. And the price 0.091 is perfect for the way its trending. Certainly a contender for a excellent investment...


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Good Luck! It's consistent in heading in the one direction. "That's a good thing". Staying above the 30 wk trend average. And the price 0.091 is perfect for the way its trending. Certainly a contender for a excellent investment...






Beaches said:


> Inca Minerals (ICG) is a mining explorer, has no income and is not even close to being profitable.



Didn't mean for that quote by Beaches? something went wrong!


----------



## Stockbailx (25 May 2021)

ANAX have a signification upgrade, @ ASX Announcement  WHIM CREEK PROJECT COPPER TONNES INCREASE BY 37%  In positive territory. 



			http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/docserver/02377681.pdf?fileid=02377681&datedir=20210525&edt=MjAyMS0wNS0yNSsxMDoxMjo1MSs0ODArMTM2MzQ0MCthbmRyZXd3ZXN0K3JlZGlyZWN0K2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXNwZWN0aHVudGxleS5jb20uYXUvaW1hZ2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZ0aW1lb3V0Lmh0bWwraHR0cDovL3d3dy5hc3BlY3RodW50bGV5LmNvbS5hdS9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw


----------



## Stockbailx (26 May 2021)

Won't have any augment, leave it up to you. don't fight over it but;

http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/doc...nZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw


----------



## Stockbailx (24 June 2021)

Despite a recent, down trend Anax Metals looking bullish again. No news


----------



## greggles (27 July 2021)

Anax Metals has defined multiple, cohesive Platinum, Nickel-Copper and Gold anomalies at its 80% owned Whim Creek Project in the West Pilbara Mineral District.

ANX says that the Project's geology is similar to that of neighbouring De Grey Mining Limited's Mallina Project.

It all sounds good but there is a lot of work to be done before it can be confirmed exactly what ANX have under the surface at the Whim Creek Project.


----------



## Stockbailx (12 April 2022)

Been rooting for this stock for a while now. It's been digging deep and finely they have come up with a massive sulphides find at whim creek. A work in progress, be good to see how it pans out...


----------

